# Carbonfiber Hood Question



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

This may be a dumb question, but i cant say that i've ever looked.

Will a carbonfiber hood for a 2000+ sentra fit an SE-R? 

They probly have the same hood, even though the font bumper is diffrent, but what i dont know is about the headlights... so, would it work?


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Yes it will fit, the only difference with the headlights is that they are chrome on early models and now they are black!


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

trance34
-- Thank you sir

Next question,

where can i get a carbonfibor hood for a sentra (b15)? And if anyone has one, how much did you pay...?


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Well I'm not sure about this one, I now hoods run anywhere from 500 to almost 800, Try over at B15sentra.net that should help!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

WWW.DGMOTORSPORTS.COM has a pretty good price on the hoods


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

earlyier today i sent them an e-mail asking if they would be willing to work a group buy. people on b15sentra.net said that they might be intrested... 

anyone here intrested... they list them at 595, if intrested please say at what price you'd get into a group buy (be realistic, they arn't going to be under 500 most likely)


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Try Fiber Images... As far as I've seen they make the best CF hoods around....

http://www.fiberimages.com


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

DGMOTORSPORTS had a lot to say about their quality, and poo-poo'd my comment about their price being high. Here is what they are willing to do: 

You need at least 10 people and the cost per hood would be $520.00 but the orders need to be prepaid. 

If you are seroisly intrested post a reply to this message. I will need contact info, so you can private message me with your e-mail address.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

I'd be interested if I wasn't waiting for a company to finish a reverse vent CF hood. I'll prob be on of the first few people to have it, as long as it looks good.


----------



## iBi Bianco kits (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm designing a CF hood for B15 as well....check out www.b15sentra.net in the "cosmetic" forums.


----------

